# So Proud of my Girl



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 1, 2013)

I just have to brag a little....

We had tons of company this weekend.  Everybody wanted to go out and see the animals - so off we went.  Of course, the kiddos were the first ones to the gate and Maddie, the GP, was right there to meet them.   She hasn't had a lot of contact with kids so I watched her pretty closely.  She was so gentle with them and suffered through lots of hugs and sticky fingers and ear and tail tugs.  Then came the adults.  Again, she was on her best behavior.  She greeted everyone, did the sniff test and then retired across the pasture with the goats.  One of the guests remarked that she wasn't too friendly, was she?  I took a minute to tell him that she was doing exactly what she should have done under the circumstances.  She checked everyone out, and went back to her charges - on duty as always.

Same guy remarks that she seems too friendly to be much of a 'guard' dog.  Thats when I told him about the bobcat.  We'd lost two goats and numerous chickens to a bobcat before we got her.  No losses since she's grown up and been on duty full-time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2013)

I love to hear this! 
That is a _brag worthy _*BRAG POST *for sure! 
 

Don't ya wish sometimes people could really see their on/off switch... amazing animals they are! 

Thanks for sharing... brought a HUGE smile.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a great story.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 1, 2013)

Funniest story is not about something the Pyr did - but something my granddaughter said when she saw Maddie this summer.  Granddaughter just turned 4 and saw the dog running across the pasture and said "Look, look - a POLAR BEAR!"    To a 4 year old that's just what she looked like!

Seriously though,  having Maddie around takes the worry out of owning 'critters' because I simply do NOT worry at all anymore.  She knows her job and does it well!


----------

